# Valentine's Day



## Baseballmom6 (Aug 15, 2012)

I am new to the dating scene. 

I have been seeing a really great guy for almost a month now. We have gone out every weekend since I met him sometimes more than once during the weekend. We are getting to know each other and taking it slow. I, however, have become very smitten with him. I assume he is with me also since he has made several comments about things we need to do in the future. For example, this weekend he asked me if I ever go shooting and if I liked it. I told him I have gone a few times and liked it but I haven't gone in quite some years. His response was "Well, we will have to change that." He has made other comments about when certain concerts come to town we need to go see them. 

At the end of each date, he gives me a hug and after our date this past weekend, the hug got stronger so to speak (I would really like to jump his bones at this point). 

We have a nice date for this Saturday evening (Valentine's Day) to go to dinner and go see a play. I am wondering if I should get him something for Valentine's Day? I don't want to scare him off but I want him to know that I really, really like him.

If yes, any ideas of an appropriate gift?


----------



## Morgiana (Oct 18, 2011)

Something personal yet small and inexpensive. I got a special tea cup from my beau that I rarely pull out... I want it to last.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Ammo....


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Ammo in the panties. 

Hehe, kidding (or not). No, but seriously, I like Morgiana's idea of something small/inexpensive that he likes.


----------



## JustFree (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm a guy and if I were in that time frame I would like to see something small that lets me know that you care. Nothing big though.
One Valentines present I got when I was not dating that long was she picked up on that I like dark chocolate so she got me a ton of dark chocolate candy kisses and put them nicely done in a colorful present bag with a card. I loved it. She showed she was paying attention. Good Luck


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*In total agreement with those who recommend keeping the gift as something that is small, personal, and inexpensive.

In fact, I wouldn't be, at all, surprised that he may be thinking the very same of doing for you ~ just don't get unduly upset in the event that you buy him something and for whatever reason, he fails to reciprocate! Just sayin'!*


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *In total agreement with those who recommend keeping the gift as something that is small, personal, and inexpensive.
> 
> In fact, I wouldn't be, at all, surprised that he may be thinking the very same of doing for you ~ just don't get unduly upset in the event that you buy him something and for whatever reason, he fails to reciprocate! Just sayin'!*


Totally agree and will add that since you guys have been seeing each other a month he might be in the gray zone. Not sure if he should make a deal about it or not.
Too much would push you away...so now he has to estimate what is too much.
Thats why I suggested the ammo. Its smallish, can be used by both of you, not overtly sexual, and also shows that you are thinking of possible future togetherness.
He might even find it humorous.
At that stage in the game laughter is always a great thing.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sage advice! Made homemade chili for the new gal.... way too early for anything more

when I had just started seeing UG couple years ago, got her an inexpensive

necklace.... she was very thankful of it. We both may have spent.... $50.

But we too....had just started dating a month before. 

BM6..... how did VD go?


----------



## daddymikey1975 (Apr 18, 2009)

Yes, how did it go?


----------



## Baseballmom6 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you for all the comments. VD's went great! I ended up getting him a small gift bag and put a Starbucks mug, some Starbucks coffee, a box of Girl Scout shortbread cookies and 4 small boxes of those VD conversation heart candies. (He loves Starbucks coffee.) I found the perfect card. The card had a unicorn on the front. There was a rainbow filled with VD conversation heart candies coming from the unicorn's behind. Under that the card said "Wondering where all those little candy hearts come from?" The inside said "Sweetest Wishes on Valentine's Day".

It was a hit for sure. He told me last night that when he showed his daughters (they are 30 and 24) yesterday what he got that they both laughed and commented that they haven't even met me but liked me and my sense of humor already. SCORED!! LOL!

He brought me a small box of chocolates and then took me to a nice restaurant and to the event he had scheduled. It wasn't actually a play it was to see the Cirque du Soleil. It was fabulous!

He came over yesterday to put a part on my riding lawnmower for me and then took me out to dinner again last night.

This guy is really growing on me! 

On Saturday he asked what my plans for Sunday were. I told him that I wanted to do some yard work (pulling weeds). Last night when I told him that I didn't get to pull weeds because when I went outside yesterday morning to do it, my Ex and his girlfriend were sitting in lawn chairs next door (at my ex-MIL's). I told him that I didn't mind being in the yard if they come over after I am out in the yard first, but that I don't like to do yard work if they are out there first. Mainly because of the comment my ex made a few months back to his family that he thinks I want him to come back home. (Barf, and sorry No, I don't.) I don't want my Ex thinking I am outside to see him.

Anyway, my date said something rather funny. He said I should have called him. That it would have been great for him to drive up in his car (he drives a Mercedes) with a truck following him full of guys. That he could have pulled up, met me in the yard, showed some PDA, then for the guys to jump out of the truck and for him to start pointing out all the weeds that needed to be pulled and other yard work to be done. That would have been classic!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds awesome Baseball!

He sounds sweet.

And OMG, you live next the ex-MIL? AHHH! How'd that shake out? 

Wishing you the best in this new dating adventure!


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Baseballmom6 said:


> ... Last night when I told him that I didn't get to pull weeds because when I went outside yesterday morning to do it, my Ex and his girlfriend were sitting in lawn chairs next door (at my ex-MIL's). I told him that I didn't mind being in the yard if they come over after I am out in the yard first, but that I don't like to do yard work if they are out there first.


Ooooooo....as my 16 year old would say "Hey! That's Tre' Awko!"


----------



## lonelyhusband321 (Feb 18, 2014)

So next time you pull weeds, do it in some REALLY tight short shorts and have your new guy help you.

That should give the lawn chair gang plenty to watch and discuss...


----------

